# Resin Cast Custom 57' Chevy Bel-Air



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Randy's Resin Renditions

Here's my plunge into the resin casting world. I kitbashed, "so to speak" the Aurora A/FX 55' Bel-Air and the Aurora A/FX 57' Nomad over two years ago. Since then I've been wanting to resin cast the body. 

Last Christmas my wife gave me an Alumilite Resin Casting Kit. I've finally done it. This is the second body I've done. The first turned out fair, but the resin was setting when I poured it. The body is thicker than the one pictured.

Sorry about the picture quality.

Randy.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Looks pretty good Randy! Pretty rewarding when you get to pop your own bods, hey? :woohoo:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks,

I'm pretty excited about this. I hope to have some to sell at the Midwest Slot Show this weekend. I have surgery in a few hours to repair a broken finger. After that I'll see how it goes. 

Randy.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ouch!  Good luck.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those look cool!!! Always wanted to try and build one, just never got the courage...RM
Yea, Ouch on the surgery, trying to recoupe myself. Hoping to make it to the show this weekend.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice move, Randy! Alumilite is really good resin, thats what I was mostly using when I was casting. To fix those air pockets, open them up from the inside, and fill them with baking soda then get some thin superglue--the thick gel stuff wont work. Saturate the pocket of baking soda and it'll form a nice hard plug and you wont notice from the outside of the car. With the bigger pockets, you'll want to fill only half or even a third at a time and do it in stages so that the superglue gets all the way to the bottom of the pocket--which is at the surface of your car.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Durn spiffy Randy. Fiddy seben was a no brainer!

Good luck ..."Wheel" keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Try heating the mold and a LIGHT dusting of baby powder,the bubbles your getting are from surface tension in the mold.Alumilite is really too fast to press cast.Hope this helps.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement and advice. 

Well the surgery went good. It was all fun and games, :jest: until the drugs wore off.  OUCH!

Feeling better now. Here's some xrays of the procedure. They cut the pins and put beads with set screws. Wrapped in a blue bandage. Looks like Cookie Monster from Sesame Street in a straight jacket.

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, they've come a long way since I had to endure a rod in my finger. I had the pleasure of living with a single rod poking out of my index finger for 1 1/2 months with no bead. Just the rod poking out of my finger tip. Freaked out the kids in school with that one...:lol: What was surprising was when they went to pull it out, a little alcohol, a quick wipe with a topical anesthetic, a pair of pliers, a twist and a yank and it was out. Other than a little tugging, I never felt a thing. Best of luck getting them bones back together. 

P.S. Your 57 looks cool Randy. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Diggin' that 57, for sure, hey! (finger looks funny too! LOL Hope ya heal well. :thumbsup )
I have wanted to build an afx 57 but I don't have many donors to screw up while I try to figure it out.
If you are feeling up to it, would you mind posting a "how-to" on the the methods you used and where you Z'd and spliced it?

Dang, but that car is cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*good luck with the finger...*

Randy,

I'm diggin' that 57 as you did a nice job putting that together!

Bob...pain sucks...zilla


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

A/FX Nut said:


> They cut the pins and put beads with set screws. Wrapped in a blue bandage. Looks like Cookie Monster from Sesame Street in a straight jacket.
> 
> Randy.


 
ROFLMAO :roll: your right.....so will cookie be making an appearance at the Midwest slot show this weekend?


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Diggin' that 57, for sure, hey! (finger looks funny too! LOL Hope ya heal well. :thumbsup )
> I have wanted to build an afx 57 but I don't have many donors to screw up while I try to figure it out.
> If you are feeling up to it, would you mind posting a "how-to" on the the methods you used and where you Z'd and spliced it?
> 
> Dang, but that car is cool! :thumbsup:



I knew I should have took pictures as the custom build progressed. I'll put it into words as best I can.

Find two complete bodies, (one 57' Nomad and one 55' Bel-Air) that's the start of course. You can make either the 55' Nomad or 57' Bel-Air. Let's say we're making the 57' Bel-Air. Remove the chrome and glass from both bodies. 

Cut the roof off the 55' at the top of the vent windows and at the bottom of the rear roof post. Then cut the trunk and rear deck out as wide as possible.

Then cut the roof off the 57' at the top of the vent windows. Cut the tailgate out at the tailgate door lines. The idea being, you want to get the 55' rear deck and trunk to fit into the 57'. You'll have to work slow. Narrowing the 55' part and widening the 57' until you're satisfied with the fit.

Glue it together with super glue. Check the fit of the roof and once satisfied glue it into place.

If you can get the roof and trunk off in one piece, great. I haven't done that yet. 

I super glue the top and the underside of the trunk. Try not to use more than is needed.

I use a Dremel to trim the low spots tha run down the back of the trunk lid sides. 

After everything dries and I'm satisfied with the body, I paint it. Let paint dry. Fit the glass and apply the bumpers.

I hope this helps.

Randy.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Perfect, Randy, Thank you so much!:thumbsup:
I really appreciate the how-to. I know it is not easy to type with a doinked digit.

Heal fast, man!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

SCJ said:


> ROFLMAO :roll: your right.....so will cookie be making an appearance at the Midwest slot show this weekend?
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Yes,

Cookie will be there this weekend. That's the plan this weekend. I'll be posting a want list later this morning on the Midwest Show Thread.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Perfect, Randy, Thank you so much!:thumbsup:
> I really appreciate the how-to. I know it is not easy to type with a doinked digit.
> 
> Heal fast, man!


I can't type fast with all fingers okay. I'm the hunt and peck type.

Randy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*How about a ' 55 Nomad ?*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Great work ! One good thing about your creation is that it has the HO slot " Mojo " of its 2 forebearers !




Neal:dude:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:Great work ! One good thing about your creation is that it has the HO slot " Mojo " of its 2 forebearers !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment.
Why Aurora didn't produce a 57' Bel-Air for the A/FX or Thunderjet I'll never understand. I did read where they wanted to do a 55' Nomad but went with the 57' instead.
I've already built the 55' Nomad from the Aurora A/FX 55' Bel-Air and 57' Nomad. That will be the next to get cast. I've got to purchase some more silicone mold maker and produce the mold. I need a new grill for this one. The one on it now has a piece missing out of it. 
Randy.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This is another very cool machine. :thumbsup:
I don't suppose that you just swapped roofs, right?
It took two 55s and 2 57s to build these bodies?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

joez870 said:


> This is another very cool machine. :thumbsup:
> I don't suppose that you just swapped roofs, right?
> It took two 55s and 2 57s to build these bodies?



That's it. The two bodies it took to build the 55' Nomad were very nice bodies. It's true I'm swapping roofs. But to build the Nomad, I have to cut below the bottom of the windows and save that bottom window trim. It's kinda tricky, (for me anyway) but I try to work slow. If I get hurried, then the mistakes start to happen. Randy.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I hope this sort of customizing never gets lost decades to come...*

I'm digging this thread. It just keeps on getting Cooler and Cooler. 

Bob...we get to make our own fun...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Don't look now but I think AW just stole your idea !*



A/FX Nut said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> Why Aurora didn't produce a 57' Bel-Air for the A/FX or Thunderjet I'll never understand. I did read where they wanted to do a 55' Nomad but went with the 57' instead.
> I've already built the 55' Nomad from the Aurora A/FX 55' Bel-Air and 57' Nomad. That will be the next to get cast. I've got to purchase some more silicone mold maker and produce the mold. I need a new grill for this one. The one on it now has a piece missing out of it.
> Randy.


http://www.autoworldhobby.com/product_detail.aspx?id=1817


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I like the Nutty version much better...*

Neal,

Uuuuuuuuum that Blue AW Nomad is WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!! 

Bob...to long in back (Eeeeeew)...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Is it?*



bobhch said:


> Neal,
> 
> Uuuuuuuuum that Blue AW Nomad is WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!!
> 
> Bob...to long in back (Eeeeeew)...zilla


...or is the rear tire too far forward (wheel base issues)

Regardless this looks like a fun mod to do...two of each huh?...at least...LOL!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: on that chevy!!

Wes


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> http://www.autoworldhobby.com/product_detail.aspx?id=1817


Yeah, I have six of them. I wished it was the same length as the 57' Nomad. AW did a good job on their's.



WesJY said:


> :thumbsup: on that chevy!!
> 
> Wes


Thanks Wes. 

Randy.


----------

